# Etch-Marc Thunderbird Dummy Launcher problems



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Problems are:
Not working as advertised
sent it back for repairs, still doesn't work
Don't get the number of cycles

A launcher lemon


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*What?*

What was it doing...or not doing?Just curious...I just got two 8 shooters


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

We can only get 1 or two launches and then it won't cycle correctly.
Sent it back for some changes but when returned did the same. They said something about barometric pressure problem. They will work on it to fix it but it's almost $100 toreturn it. 

I don't want to spend a $100 each time it doesn't work.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*See....*

Note the holes in mine,which are new....they say that fixed the pressure problem.....I havent had any problems.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I have had the holes drilled in and I have three - four shooters and only one of them can I count on. I am pretty fed up with them.

Danny


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*What?*

What are yours doing? And how long have you been using them?


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine will rotate with out going off sometimes.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*6/15*

Now one of mine is just clicking when I press the button.Wont turn to load up. New batteries in transmitter and launcher.Here we go!!!!!


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

One of my four shooters did that. After getting it diagnosed I had to find someone to resolder the wires connecting the battery pack. Supposedly the battery packs must come prefabricated, and if you look at it, it is a little gauge wire being connected to a larger guage wire. Maybe yours will be easy to fix like mine was.

I'm contemplating how I am going to drill vent holes in my older one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

If you have any issues we'd be delighted to help you with your Thunder Birds. Please call.
Have a great day!
Ted


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*Etch-Marc*

I have had some hiccups that are being worked on. The jury is out on the machine from a reliability issue. But one can not complain about the companies efforts to resolve problems. I remember the horror stories about bumperboy a year or so ago. I have 2 T-bird 8 shooters bought at the same time. One has been flawless one has had issues similar to those described. The process for determining the problem is one of elimination. That can sometimes take time. If the bugs can be worked out they can be great tools and more convenient than most. I hope they can.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*T birds*

After talking to Ted...I went through the one I was having trouble with....dont know what I did ...but it worked for one training session so far.I wish someone would invent one that used bigger guage wire....less vulnerable microswitches,bumpers that fit,ect....in other words more robust.They are a really valuable idea for young dogs.Downtime is what kills a pro!!!So far......I havnt seen anything yet that dosent have drawbacks of some kind......but Ted is getting there.This unit is less complicated than the old ones.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Anybody??*

One of my 8 shooters launches,then immediately goes into load(tone) and I have to hit the red button to shut it off.....then hit the red button again to load.....then again to fire.Any suggestions?


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

*t bird*

I was having that problem also, the microswitch with the rounded bar needs to be bent out a little, not a problem since! jb


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks...ill try that


----------

